# Fodmap diet and migraines?



## SJM34 (Nov 30, 2012)

hi,
I just started the fodmaps diet a few days ago and stomach wise all seems to be going well, other than that I havent had a bm in 2 days. but honestly - after the last six years of constantly going this is a relief. I also stopped smoking the same day i started the fodmap, and have switched from beer to wine, but also cut back alot on intake. I also broke up with my boyfriend last friday and started a new job last monday. So theres the background - and as I'm typing im realizing the migraine could be due to stress, its alot for one body go through over the course of one week. But - a few things were different about this migraine and I'm wondering if any others have had this issue. Typically I'll get a migraine right before my cycle (im at the end right now) or if I've been through something traumatic (death in the family, my first was when I helped a carload of people after they flipped their truck). Last night as I was setting my alarm for the morning I noticed the numbers on the clock looked weird - typical big hint I'm coming down with one. I was in denial as I have never gotten one at night, so I laid down and tried to sleep. Usually I just get the aural migraine where I lose vision and feeling but no pain. Last night was all no vision and pain. I took my meds but still suffered for a few hours - again another abnormal. Im writing to see if its worth calling the dr. about... has anyone else had migraines when they start fodmaps? I didnt start any new meds, I did up one that i was on for anxiety. I also notice that at about noon nost days my blood sugar seems to be crashing, I get shaky and dizzy until i get my paws on my gluten free cookies. Again, the blood sugar thing could be causing it but if so, im sure im not the only one. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------

